# Fertilizer for grapes



## hannabarn (Jul 15, 2010)

How much does fertilizer affect the taste of grapes? I talked to someone who raises worms and sells the worm castings (feces) for organic fertilizer&gt; He says the castings can completely change the flavor of grapes and also change the taste of the wine. Plausible????????


----------



## Waldo (Jul 15, 2010)

Would probably work hanna but not sure would want my grapes or wine tasting like worm crap


----------



## smurfe (Jul 15, 2010)

From what I have read, worm castings are a great organic fertilizer. I just looked at another article and see no where where you would worry about flavors from the fertilizer. When I was a kid my neighbor used to put human waste from the sewer plant on his yard and garden. He has some pretty tasty tomatos in that garden. Just saying......


----------



## grapeman (Jul 15, 2010)

I would not rule it out completely, but not sure how you could ever control it. Most crops have slightly different flavor profiles depending on the soil they are grown on. It would make sense that since worm castings are partially the soil and they are altering it with digestion, that they could influence it slightly.


----------



## mpt1123 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not sure you want to fertilize grape vines. Grape vines do best in lousy soil. It makes them dig deep for their water source. Ferilizer and water will also increase the vigor of the vines, which is not a good thing. The best grapes are the small ones - not the big ones.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 23, 2010)

i am not a true believe in the philosophy that grapes always do better in lousy soil.....and in cases of disease pressure climates i would suggest that some fert is a good thing...just like a vitamin can help round out a diet that may lack something in a certain time of year...i use fert twice per year

also remember this...the history of the grape is often seen as showing grapes in only the worst soils....why?? because the best soils were often the easiest and best to work for row crops.....but if you really look around, there are plenty of vineyards doing VERY well and they are in top notch soils...fertile soils..river bottom soils

as for small grapes versus big ones...the inference is that smaller is better because they are more intense and hold less water...i would agree that this on average HELPS big time....but i would also suggest that some very good wine comes from well endowed grapes (Mike will of course chime in )


----------



## mpt1123 (Jul 24, 2010)

Al:
I admit that my knowledge of grapes vines is limited to what I have read and discussions with others that own vineyards. I see that you're on the east coast too (I'm in Maryland).My plan is to start a vineyard in either the spring of 2011 or 2012. The east coast is gaining a lot of attention for producing some excellent wines. The biggest problem we have in my area is vine vigor. A vigorous vine blocks sunlight and needs to be cut back, which is labor intensive. The only time I see the local vineyards using fertilizer is when the vineyard is being established. However, every vineyard, like every garden, is unique. Just try discussing intrarow and interrow spacing. Down here we have people from Penn State and Univ of MD recommending 7 foot spacing between rows and 1 meter spacing between vines. In Bordeaux, they space the vines 1 meter between rows,1 meter between vines, and do all of the canopy management and harvesting with over the row equipment. As usual, I'm getting off topic. I think the worm fertilizer would be an excellent choice. As for how much to use and when, that's up to the individual. I would love to visit your vineyard in NH. It looks amazing.I hope to get up that way some day.
Mike


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 24, 2010)

"The biggest problem we have in my area is vine vigor. A vigorous vine 
blocks sunlight and needs to be cut back, which is labor intensive. "

true...which is one reason that Rich aka Appleman is doing some of his canopy trellis choice trials......hedging is hard..trust me...dragging 300-600 feet of cord up and down 300+ foot rows for a full day 3-4 times per year is rough....but then again, i get a bonus, i get to stay in reasonably good shape and i have my own wine waiting for me at the end of the day


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 24, 2010)

So true,

I found a pic of Al relaxing after a hard day's work in the vineyard!












Al Fulchino said:


> ....but then again, i get a bonus, i get to stay in reasonably good shape and i have my own wine waiting for me at the end of the day


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 24, 2010)

i have a bigger nose...smaller biceps.......i thought you were on vacation...you have time for this sort of thingz/ must be a boring vacation 

and remember i have pics of you w the guy in that picture above that you posted...you dont want me posting those


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 24, 2010)

by the way..off topic but since i am here...people who dont join this place DO read here..i was visited today at the winery by a fellow from just northwest of me but near VT....reads here all the time and started his own vineyard about 100 vines so far...Rich he enjoys reading you and everyone here and has learned a lot....


----------

